# Oh My Lord!



## Bigtotoro

I am not new here. I've seen what happens. I've been hit hard and have hit others hard. I have not seen too many like what was visited upon my *ss today. More later...


----------



## EricF

Will this madness ever end??? 

Hopefully not:evil:


----------



## Amlique

prey tell


----------



## bigslowrock

what is this?


----------



## FiveStar

LOL!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Hmm... I'm interested to see who else sent a bomb. 

I decided to pay Patrick back for some earlier shenanigans.


----------



## cigar loco

:dunno:


----------



## Magnate

Wait, what's going on?


----------



## bigslowrock

Patrick get one of Dave tubos trays?


----------



## tmajer15

I'm staying tuned in... opcorn:


----------



## kRaZe15

am i on the right channel. who did what? who got what? who sent where?


----------



## smelvis

So what ya got a bomb? Post picture dude jeez not rocket science


----------



## bigslowrock

smelvis said:


> So what ya got a bomb? Post picture dude jeez not rocket science


I mean if team wa can do it, then anyone can right?oke:oke::evil:


----------



## Bigtotoro

There is a slight delay. I had to get supper on the table as I am now the housewife. I just took pictures and will be uploading them directly. This is the best day I have ever had getting cigars.


----------



## phager

Jeez, the anticipation is killing me! You can't just leave a man hanging like that


----------



## Bigtotoro

It is worse than you can imagine. Free your mind.


----------



## bigslowrock

Damn, you're being a tease. We want to see the mailbox damage!!!!!!!


----------



## kRaZe15

where is the pron. i want pron


----------



## StratSlinger

The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## Mante

StratSlinger said:


> The suspense is killing me!!!!


My suspenders are killing me too!


----------



## bigslowrock

Tashaz said:


> My suspenders are killing me too!


Pants are overrated


----------



## Bigtotoro

I get back to the house from picking up Laura today and find a pile of boxes on my doorstep. I was expecting one box. I ordered a "baby box" (smoke one a year on your child's birthday) and have anxiously been awaiting it's arrival. The other FOUR, not so much. 

"Looks like someone got you GOOD", she says. 
"Sure does."

First off, brother Charlie hit me up pretty strongly. 


The man knows I love me a lancero. Thank you, brother Charlie.

Secondly, a new guy that I do not even know decides to take a swing, and hits. This is from brother CopGTP:



Finely done. I have my eye on that guy.

Thirdly, brother Kenelbow decides he wants a piece of me, as well.



I think he succeeded. They make a Tempus lancero? Did not know that.

And then, I see that brother Jenady has sent me a box. Ohhhhhh boy. 



It is like getting punched in the stomach. First off, the unbanded one is a RyJ Prince of Wales 1998 (they were discontinued in 2002, apparently). I have never even bloody heard of that one! And then you have a Padron 44/45 set. Ho hum there, amirite? Serie D #4 (a favorite) Limitada 2008, Party 898, Punch Coronation, Viaje Limitada, oh yeah...a f*cking BEHIKE. And...get this, AND one of his handmade draw tools. OUCH!

All of this, all together, best cigar getting day I have ever had. No one, least of all little me, deserves this kind of generosity. I am grateful and humbled beyond words. Thank you. 

Oh yeah...baby box. I tore the lid opening it. I may want to track down a replacement box for storage. Bear in mind, the last of these will be smoked with 20+ years of box age. 
The Partagas Lusitania.

These smell heavenly right now. I will smoke a "test" sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## bigslowrock

Wow, that is a ridiculous set of bombs. 

With those and the pass returning, you should be set for a good while on smokes!!

Great hits guys!!!!


----------



## phager

Holy Moly, that is utterly unbelievable! Such a wonderful cluster of fine smokes from all! Great hit Jason, Jim, Ken and Charlie! :jaw:

You deserve it Patrick, looks like the pain came back to you


----------



## Stench

Someone's been a very bad boy!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Wow... You piss Jim off or something?


----------



## Magnate

Wow!! 4 Bombs in one day!! Holy CRAP!

And Jeebus, Jim!! You continually outdo yourself - and you started at the top. Damn bro!


----------



## smelvis

Congrats some nice sticks there but Jim really must be pissed at you.


----------



## CopGTP

Enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## kRaZe15

wow what's going on. did you make them all mad or what? some very very nice smokes there from some fine botl. enjoy the smokes sir and those look like some nice baby smokes...


----------



## BigKev77

Good grief was there anything left of your doorstep?? I hope so! Looks like the heat has gotten to some brothers!


----------



## J Daly

Well done gentlemen, well done. Incredible disaster.


----------



## PunchMan6

well well Patrick, quite a day you had my friend!!! Awesome hits by some very upstanding gentlemen...hope your wife is OK!!! Also a very nice box for the baby, I assume you have one on the way??? Just guessing..heehee...!!!Enjoy that Behike, I hear they are amazing!!! some day...


----------



## Bigtotoro

Me too. It has been buried at the bottom of the stack. I'll try to forget it is there for a couple of years.


----------



## jessejava187

Couldnt have hit a better bro


----------



## bhuang61

Na, Na na BooBoo! I predict we're not done yet! :behindsofa: oke:


----------



## Bigtotoro

bhuang61 said:


> Na, Na na BooBoo! I predict we're not done yet! :behindsofa: oke:


Hopefully they are done with me!


----------



## budkole

Enjoy your disaster bro, from what I hear, it couldn't have happened to a better guy.


----------



## budkole

Bigtotoro said:


> Hopefully they are done with me!


Never know:evil:


----------



## Mante

Bigtotoro said:


> Hopefully they are done with me!


LMAO Nope, Seven days and counting down. ROTFLMAO. oke::kicknuts::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## kenelbow

Tashaz said:


> LMAO Nope, Seven days and counting down. ROTFLMAO. oke::kicknuts::mischief::mischief::mischief:


LOL, this is great. Don't bother buying a new mailbox until you're sure the destruction is complete Patrick. :target:


----------



## Bigtotoro

kenelbow said:


> LOL, this is great. Don't bother buying a new mailbox until you're sure the destruction is complete Patrick. :target:


Screw the mailbox! I need a new front door!


----------



## cigar loco

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/228557-how-build-coolidor.html !!!


----------



## CopGTP

i LOL'ed at the last post, heeheh


----------



## bigslowrock

cigar loco said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/228557-how-build-coolidor.html !!!


How to Start a Cigar Retail Business | eHow.com:llama:


----------



## Bigtotoro

I am starting to suspect that something is afoot.


----------



## cigar loco

Ya reckon !:gossip:


----------



## Stench




----------



## bhuang61

Hmmmmmmm. Ruh roh.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Maybe I did invite some friends to take part? Maybe... We shall see...


----------



## Bigtotoro

I've always kind of wondered what this felt like on the other side. I've been on the one side, and I know that is super cool. But Jesse and Charlie will back me up I think, but I feel like I have had the wind knocked out of me. Just stunned. It'll be later tonight (probably after 9:00 or so), but there will be MUCH more later. For now...wow.


----------



## EricF

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kicknuts:


----------



## PunchMan6

Oh wow, did you get some packages today Pat!!! Hmmm, thats odd, considering...OH wait...did I, did we!! Oh yea, thats right, I think a few of us sent out some bombs, but IDK anything about this Patrick guy!!! Who is he!!!


AHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Cant wait to see this outcome!!!!! Been chompin at the bit all week!!!!


----------



## thebayratt

WOW Pat!

You must have dove head first into the WTS section................. :evil: :mischief: oke:


----------



## kenelbow

----------:lolat:
----------:lolat:
----------:lolat:
----------:lolat:
PUFF>----:lolat: :faint: <-----Patrick
----------:lolat:
----------:lolat:
----------:lolat:


----------



## smelvis

thegoldenmackid said:


> Maybe I did invite some friends to take part? Maybe... We shall see...


Wow nice to know you did that good job Charlie!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

smelvis said:


> Wow nice to know you did that good job Charlie!


That was in reference to an earlier PM... Everyone outside of Patrick knows who was behind this... maybe it was that mod from UKCF?


----------



## bigslowrock

three cheers for robustos work!


----------



## bn087

What a great way to come home, you deserve it...enjoy.


----------



## Amlique

They left you a basket?? Sweet!


----------



## thebayratt

Amlique said:


> They left you a basket?? Sweet!


hahaaaa

Mailman: "son of a.......... I should have called in sick today, this basket is heavy!"

I wonder if they will let you keep the basket?? There is enough postage on them boxes to pay someone's wages for a week i bet!


----------



## eggopp

OMG.. How unlucky are you to come home to total devastation and destruction.. that will teach you to observe blackout regulations even if it was daytime!!

Nice bomb...

No actually nice bombs!! well do receiver and bloody marvelous BOTL spirit senders :wof:


----------



## Bigtotoro

I really don't have much in the way of words right now. You'll see why...


----------



## phager

Holy cow, the pain boat was merely a setback! Pat, you don't need a new front door, I think you need a new house (or at least a new humidor!).

Oh, and to those planning group bombing runs: Clue me in next time! I may not have the best sticks, but I make up for it in enthusiasm! :rofl:


----------



## bhuang61

thegoldenmackid said:


> That was in reference to an earlier PM... Everyone outside of Patrick knows who was behind this... maybe it was that mod from UKCF?


I don't think so. Can't wait to see the damage. I too have been chompin' at the bit all week. I believe the words used were something like "...this is going to be epic." :banana:op2::spank:


----------



## Bigtotoro

[No message]


----------



## Bigtotoro

[No message]


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Hmmm... that looks familiar.

Congrats Patrick, long time coming...


----------



## PadillaGuy

Shit me!

This is almost enough to make me want another kid... almost.

This was cool! Congratulations Patrick...

PG


----------



## Amlique

Some yummy yum yums there.


----------



## phager

Damn, I'm shell shocked just looking at that. I can't even imagine how you feel right now!

So very deserved however!


----------



## CopGTP

LMFAO, I love this!!!


----------



## BigKev77

This is too funny!


----------



## cigar loco

Has the fat lady sung yet ?? :drama:


----------



## BigKev77

cigar loco said:


> Has the fat lady sung yet ?? :drama:


I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PunchMan6

BigKev77 said:


> I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not even close!!!! Glad they arrived safe Pat, enjoy brother and good luck with everything!!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro

PunchMan6 said:


> Not even close!!!! Glad they arrived safe Pat, enjoy brother and good luck with everything!!!!


Dear Lord, there is MORE?!? What are you people trying to do to me?


----------



## Son Of Thor

It just dawned on me to check to see if my package had arrived. Looks like you got a few others as well.... :evil:

Enjoy and congrats bro!


----------



## ckay

I have a feeling that you'll receive waves of sticks over the course of the next week. I also hope you have room!


----------



## FiveStar

LOL! Wow! Better get ta smokin bro!


----------



## Mante

Bigtotoro said:


> Dear Lord, there is MORE?!? What are you people trying to do to me?


Nothing more than make you wear out your camera! LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Bigtotoro

ckay said:


> I have a feeling that you'll receive waves of sticks over the course of the next week. I also hope you have room!


Off to Target, then.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Again... Congrats Patrick!!! Enjoy those smokes!!! 

This is awesome. :lol:


----------



## kRaZe15

congrats patrick... looks like everyone on puff wanted to give you a nice big suprise. everything is well deserved enjoy each and everyone of those smokes brother.


----------



## jessejava187

Thats awsome, One of the best guys I know


----------



## Magnate

Fun!! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

Awesome, can't wait to see all of them! Enjoy Patrick!


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Holy Friggin Fried Fritters!!!!!*

*You got so anhililated!!!!!!!*

Congratulations Patrick For your Baby on the way and the killa Bombing run!!!!!

*Wow!!! * That is freaking beautiful work everybody!!! :yo:

:high5:


----------



## harley33

BigKev77 said:


> I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me either...... :biggrin1:


----------



## guitar7272

Man... they took you out before you even got to see your kid born. Cold, guys... real cold.


----------



## jessejava187

Patrick you are a great BOTL


----------



## Bigtotoro

It never stops.


----------



## Jenady

Bigtotoro said:


> Off to Target, then.


Hey Patrick, take a look here before that trip to Target. It is a great deal and they deliver in 2-3 days.

Walmart.com: Coleman Marine 150-Quart Cooler: Camping


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> Hey Patrick, take a look here before that trip to Target. It is a great deal and they deliver in 2-3 days.
> 
> Walmart.com: Coleman Marine 150-Quart Cooler: Camping


I concur, I got the same one Jim and the charged me.99 cents shipping and REALLY had it in two day's. Crazy deal!!!


----------



## ckay

So awesome!


----------



## jimrockford

Congratulations! And, oh my lord is right!


----------



## BigKev77

Looks like one was missent and is being rerouted. 0307 1790 0002 5558 4907

Patrick if it doesn't get there it was a box of Cohiba Siglo VI Gran Reserva . If it does get there....well you'll be disappointed.:dunno:


----------



## Garys4598

Son Of Thor said:


> It just dawned on me to check to see if my package had arrived. Looks like you got a few others as well.... :evil:
> 
> Enjoy and congrats bro!


A big *+1* to what *Son Of Thor* said.

:biggrin1:


----------



## Humidor Minister

Holy sheep shit. Someone's on the war path. I love this stuff. I think I'm gonna have to find a victim too. HMMMM who shall it be?


----------



## Stench

Couldn't happen to a nicer botl!


----------



## ejgarnut

Wow, you are gettin all kind of hammered Patrick!!

Well done Puffers!!


----------



## Magnate

How's the day goin' for ya patty?


----------



## deep

Congrats Patrick!! Best of luck with the baby and everything eles. This has been fun to do and MORE fun to watch!


----------



## PunchMan6

So pat, how many is that!!! Wanna make sure all of them got to you!!! I think we were up to 37 when I last checked...I think you may be gettin more manana!!!! Take cover bro....now that the cat is outta the bag!!!!


----------



## kRaZe15

it's been said before... it's gonna be a long week... i'm sure you are gonna need to find a lot of space and hey if you need to blame some one just don't blame charlie... hahahaha


----------



## Bigtotoro

26 if I am not mistaken. Dear Lord, there is more?


----------



## Mante

Bigtotoro said:


> 26 if I am not mistaken. Dear Lord, there is more?


There is more. :smoke2:


----------



## BigKev77

I think I am having as much fun watching this thread as Patrick is getting the bombs...maybe not. This is awesome!


----------



## fiddlegrin

ejgarnut said:


> Wow, you are gettin all kind of hammered Patrick!!.......


SnaHahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

:rofl: ound:


----------



## Bigtotoro

Ok, let's do something different. Out of all the cigars I have received so far, you guys pick one and I'll review it. I am excluding the Behike, and Padron 44th as well as anything I have reviewed previously (opus, anejo, 45th). Go!


----------



## bigslowrock

how about the Tatuaje L’esprit de La Verite, so I can know if I should buy more of them suckers  Skull and Bones would be choice #2


----------



## smelvis

Gold Aurora Tubed  I'm curious what you think?


----------



## Bigtotoro

bigslowrock said:


> how about the Tatuaje L'esprit de La Verite, so I can know if I should buy more of them suckers  Skull and Bones would be choice #2


I actually did not know that was a Verite when I got it, having never seen the band. Went to the b/m yesterday for supplies and was surprised to recognize them. What is the story with the skull and bones?


----------



## ckay

The Skull & Bones is a Viaje limited release from May. Sold out immediately and tough to just score a couple now. It's spicy, and my favorite cigar of 2010.


----------



## bigslowrock

ckay said:


> The Skull & Bones is a Viaje limited release from May. Sold out immediately and tough to just score a couple now. It's spicy, and my favorite cigar of 2010.


my B&M is advertising that they got some coming in the next month. The reason I asked for the review


----------



## ckay

If that is the case, I'll fund a box split!


----------



## smelvis

ckay said:


> If that is the case, I'll fund a box split!


If you guy's need another please count me in, I had one at Rons and Loved it!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Ok, had to look up a pic but I remember it now. Another one I knew nothing about. This is good. I may steal an idea from brother Magnate and get you guys to come up with a list of 10 or so for me to try and report on.


----------



## ckay

smelvis said:


> If you guy's need another please count me in, I had one at Rons and Loved it!


If this box exists, you have a spot reserved :dude: I hope this box exists ray:

There was one on Wade's last week and it sold within minutes. I was able to score a 5'er from the buyer of that box for the benefit of another brother here on Puff whom I had a lengthy conversation with regarding this stick. A lot of people are starting to learn about this stick and unfortunately there are very few going around unlike the other LE sticks of recent releases.


----------



## smelvis

ckay said:


> If this box exists, you have a spot reserved :dude: I hope this box exists ray:
> 
> There was one on Wade's last week and it sold within minutes. I was able to score a 5'er from the buyer of that box for the benefit of another brother here on Puff whom I had a lengthy conversation with regarding this stick. A lot of people are starting to learn about this stick and unfortunately there are very few going around unlike the other LE sticks of recent releases.


Thanks Chris
If so just LMK who to send the money to, praying with ya. LOL


----------



## jessejava187

I would say do a review on the cohiba maddie I sent but I know how that will go lol


----------



## Bigtotoro

jessejava187 said:


> I would say do a review on the cohiba maddie I sent but I know how that will go lol


Totally down with doing that one. For the sake of this foolishness, I'd like to stay all NC so we can keep it to one thread. Or...I could do 5 NC and 5 CC?


----------



## mreast

wow your one lucky SOB I thought I had it good scoring a couple of Partagas #4 this is unbelievable


----------



## jessejava187

ckay said:


> If this box exists, you have a spot reserved :dude: I hope this box exists ray:
> 
> There was one on Wade's last week and it sold within minutes. I was able to score a 5'er from the buyer of that box for the benefit of another brother here on Puff whom I had a lengthy conversation with regarding this stick. A lot of people are starting to learn about this stick and unfortunately there are very few going around unlike the other LE sticks of recent releases.


wades is for sure a great place to score HTF


----------



## jessejava187

Patrick, i dont how cool you are and if we are friends, I cant belive i had to bomb a Cowboys Fan lol


----------



## Mante

mreast said:


> wow your one lucky SOB I thought I had it good scoring a couple of Partagas #4 this is unbelievable


Stay around a year & be as generous as Patrick, you will get that "Lucky". This is a little thanks to him for his efforts here.:rockon:


----------



## FiveStar

bigslowrock said:


> my B&M is advertising that they got some coming in the next month. The reason I asked for the review





ckay said:


> If that is the case, I'll fund a box split!





smelvis said:


> If you guy's need another please count me in, I had one at Rons and Loved it!


And if there's room to ride this train, I want in too! I've been lookin to get my hands on some of these since I first saw them. Just look soo evil!


----------



## Bigtotoro

It was brought to my attention that I missed a photo from last week. It was actually WORSE than shown. Thank you, Bill


----------



## thegoldenmackid

There we go.... 

Hope you like that Entubar as much as Bill does...


----------



## ckay

smelvis said:


> Thanks Chris
> If so just LMK who to send the money to, praying with ya. LOL





FiveStar said:


> And if there's room to ride this train, I want in too! I've been lookin to get my hands on some of these since I first saw them. Just look soo evil!


You hear this BSR?


----------



## Bigtotoro

I instinctively recoil in horror upon hearing the clank of the mailbox. I hope you are all happy, now.


----------



## bhuang61

Bigtotoro said:


> I instinctively recoil in horror upon hearing the clank of the mailbox. I hope you are all happy, now.


I wouldn't say I was totally happy yet, but I know a pufferfish gets a few spikes every time your mail box goes BOOM! We're getting there though.


----------



## harley33

I wouldn't replace that mailbox just yet..... just sayin'


----------



## bigslowrock

ckay said:


> You hear this BSR?


through like the 39 posts and 284 PMs, I've gotten the subtle hint that I should look into a box buy of skull and bones.


----------



## ckay

LOL! You almost broke the space-time continuum with that post.


----------



## bn087

Bigtotoro, would love to hear your thoughts when you get to the Entubar...been wanting to try that stick forever, best I can find is a box or overpriced 5-pack which I can't do at this time (even though I hear its worth it).


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. Verite
2. Skull and Bones
3. Aurora Gold Tubo
4. Entubar

what else?


----------



## Magicseven

Oh brother you're not done yet!

The pain zepplin has not landed yet!

You made the mistake of posting a wish-list somewhere! LOL

As long as you're mailman doesn't screw me again! lol


----------



## Bigtotoro

jessejava187 said:


> Patrick, i dont how cool you are and if we are friends, I cant belive i had to bomb a Cowboys Fan lol


Closest you will ever get to a winner.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Smoking the Verite right now and I can the vouch for the fact that it is truth. VERY good. Review late tonight.


----------



## bhuang61

Bigtotoro said:


> 1. Verite
> 2. Skull and Bones
> 3. Aurora Gold Tubo
> 4. Entubar
> 
> what else?


Yeah, Patrick, I want to hear what you think of the Entubar as well. Just make sure you toast the hell out of it. op2:


----------



## Bigtotoro

bhuang61 said:


> Yeah, Patrick, I want to hear what you think of the Entubar as well. Just make sure you toast the hell out of it. op2:


What else? I'd like to make a project of 10 reviews out of this.


----------



## ckay

LFD DL


----------



## BigKev77

> Originally Posted by *jessejava187*
> _Patrick, i dont how cool you are and if we are friends, I cant belive i had to bomb a Cowboys Fan lol_





Bigtotoro said:


> Closest you will ever get to a winner.


Just as long as he's not a Longhorns fan.


----------



## Bigtotoro

BigKev77 said:


> Just as long as he's not a Longhorns fan.


Why? Best of my recollection there is no rivalry with UT and Arkansas.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Verite was very good, but needs age. I will try to gather my thoughts for a full fledged review sometime tomorrow.


----------



## jessejava187

Bigtotoro said:


> 1. Verite
> 2. Skull and Bones
> 3. Aurora Gold Tubo
> 4. Entubar
> 
> what else?


 The Tat westside, Not many people get there hands on them now a days


----------



## BigKev77

Bigtotoro said:


> Why? Best of my recollection there is no rivalry with UT and Arkansas.


I still carry a lot of dislike from the days of the SWC. No body likes to get beat up every year!!! My uncle still talks about 1969. #1 vs #2 :twitch:


----------



## Bigtotoro

BigKev77 said:


> I still carry a lot of dislike from the days of the SWC. No body likes to get beat up every year!!! My uncle still talks about 1969. #1 vs #2 :twitch:


Jesse has issues with Cowboys because he is a Texans fan (in Washington, no less). Much of Houston has issues with Dallas (but Dallas could care less about Houston). Now I am originally from the Dallas area, but have been in Houston for almost 20 years. I think the whole thing is kind of silly. But I also think a rivalry requires parity.


----------



## BigKev77

Bigtotoro said:


> Jesse has issues with Cowboys because he is a Texans fan (in Washington, no less). Much of Houston has issues with Dallas (but Dallas could care less about Houston). Now I am originally from the Dallas area, but have been in Houston for almost 20 years. I think the whole thing is kind of silly. But I also think a rivalry requires parity.


Hmm... last time I was in Houston, about this time last year, I had two people make mention of my Razorback plate. "Parity" or not we enjoyed ribbing one another about our teams. We have played the University of Texas going back 100yrs. That alone brings about rivalry, at least I think. Of course being an Arkansas fan we tend to have selective memories when it comes to wins and losses. That comes from being such a small school. Of course this little school has whipped those Longhorns a time or two.eace:
This clip from UT's Wiki page tells the story. LOL

"Other schools, such as University of Arkansas and Texas Tech, also count Texas among their rivals, though each of these schools also trail Texas by significant margins in overall series records, 56-21-0 and 44-15-0, respectively."


----------



## Bigtotoro

Yeah, I really was just giving jesse sh*t about the Texans (who I like, btw).


----------



## Perfecto Dave

jessejava187 said:


> Patrick, i dont how cool you are and if we are friends, I cant belive i had to bomb a Cowboys Fan lol



COWBOYS FAN........SOB...Send mine back!

jk.....looks like you got what you deserved then.ound:


----------



## marked

Bigtotoro said:


> Verite was very good, but needs age. I will try to gather my thoughts for a full fledged review sometime tomorrow.


I had one a few days ago, and that was my thought, too. It was good, but it wasn't THAT good. I'm told it will age very well, so the other three sticks I have are going to sit for awhile.


----------



## Bigtotoro

1. Espirit de Verite http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/273918-tatuaje-la-espirit-de-verite-quick-dirty.html#post2936914
2. Skull and Bones
3. La Aurora Gold Tubo
4. LFD Double Ligero
5. Cohiba Maduro
6. Entubar


----------



## smelvis

No more boxes Patrick?


----------



## Bigtotoro

smelvis said:


> No more boxes Patrick?


Things have gone quiet.


----------



## jessejava187

Bigtotoro said:


> Yeah, I really was just giving jesse sh*t about the Texans (who I like, btw).


 Its all fair in love and war my friend lol


----------



## Bigtotoro

And the road goes on forever...


Thank you to brothers harley33 and ckay.


----------



## ckay

Enjoy Patrick...that box press America smokes nicely.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Bro Harley, what is the unbanded one?


----------



## BigKev77

Bigtotoro said:


> And the road goes on forever.


And the party never ends!!!!!!!


----------



## harley33

Bigtotoro said:


> Bro Harley, what is the unbanded one?


It's a Tatuaje Grand Cojonu. As I said in the note, sorry, I really wanted it to hit the doorstep with the rest packages, but I was on vacation last week and didn't get home until last Saturday night. I was in NYC and thought about sending from the Davidoff store in Columbus circle, but I would have had to mortgage the house. NYC is expensive.....

Hope you enjoy.

Jeff


----------



## Bigtotoro

2 more boxes. Pics later.


----------



## ckay

LMAO!


----------



## cigar loco

_and tha beat goes on..._


----------



## Bigtotoro

I got a box yesterday from Australia with a customs tag labeled "gaming models". Hmm...I don't remember ordering any gaming models.



And then I found another box on the porch today from bro Grumpy1328.

This is winding down, right? There are not anymore, are there? Not sure how much more I can take ;-)


----------



## Mante

HaHaHa. Any singing fat ladies near you Patrick? :wave:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Heheeheeeheheheeeheheeheeheeheehee!!

:rofl:


----------



## Bigtotoro

Excellent package from Brother Magicseven. That is a Camacho Pre Embargo which has been on my formerly crowded, but now damn near empty, wishlist.


----------



## PunchMan6

You, um, keeping track Pat??? How many is this now???Gotta be at least 50!! Thats awesome dude, glad we could make you smile...good luck with all the baby stuff and the job search...what do you do?? Maybe I can help?!


----------



## Bigtotoro

This is 35 or 36...I think. Basically I have a whole FULL cooler that I did not use to have.


----------



## BigKev77

"Gaming models" Warren, you should have just written joy sticks.


----------



## dasronin

I will gladly trade a full weeks worth of my junk mail for your "gaming models" :eyebrows:



Bigtotoro said:


> I got a box yesterday from Australia with a customs tag labeled "gaming models". Hmm...I don't remember ordering any gaming models.
> 
> And then I found another box on the porch today from bro Grumpy1328.
> 
> This is winding down, right? There are not anymore, are there? Not sure how much more I can take ;-)


----------



## Magicseven

Good I am glad I finally got the address right! LOL

Let me know how the PE is? I still haven't gotten around to smoking one.


----------

